# teal paint jobs



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

tryin to find some nice teals to paint my ride, please post em, thanks


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

something like this color, badass regal


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

DAMN THIS THING IS NICE


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

i know man, im lovin that color, just tryin to see what else people have done


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 14 2010, 12:22 PM~16290476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats beautiful :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

what color is that? it looks like you have flake in it, cant really tell though


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Jan 14 2010, 03:43 PM~16290695
> *what color is that? it looks like you have flake in it, cant really tell though
> *


silver base then silver flakes then candy teal..
btw.. im redoing it goingto repaint it again and paint the frame & belly & chrome the under carrige


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

that will be sick man thanks, id love to candy my ride, but its the 1st paint job and im gonna be driving it alot, plus my budget for paint is around 3 grand so i guess i will see


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Jan 14 2010, 03:54 PM~16291424
> *that will be sick man thanks, id love to candy my ride, but its the 1st paint job and im gonna be driving it alot, plus my budget for paint is around 3 grand so i guess i will see
> *



shit come to chicago ill candy your shit for 3g's right now, i dont got shit for side jobs!!

my girl wants me to do her 99 regal in teal, im not doin a kandy on hers tho, too much work for something ill end up selling this summer for another whip lol

prolly gonna go wit a basecoat teal and maybe some light blue pearl over it for a nice effect


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

hell if i was still in omaha i would, but san diego to chi town, a little to far lol


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

planet color candy carribean over a gold base and gold flake


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 16 2010, 01:07 AM~16307281
> *planet color candy carribean over a gold base and gold flake
> 
> 
> ...



that shit looks sick!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

HOK Kandy Teal over a silver flaked base.........


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Jan 14 2010, 11:38 AM~16289647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Jan 14 2010, 11:38 AM~16289647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

any 1 have a link to were i could get this color to paint my 84 two door box? do they have any thats not candy?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

?????


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 21 2010, 09:29 PM~16683423
> *any 1 have a link to were i could get this color to paint my 84 two door box? do they have any thats not candy?
> *


Damn we must have the same mind or something because I am painting my box 85 aqua marine (Teal) You can go with kirker or HOK. This is what I found
http://smartshoppersinc.com/kirker/paints.html. Good luck and post some pics


----------

